# Ewe lambed about 2hrs ago but no colostrum/milk



## Fireflyfarms (Jun 1, 2015)

My last ewe lambed about 7pm so a wee bit over 2hrs ago. She is fully bagged but we can get nothing from her teats at all.

Wee ram lamb vigorous and willing to nurse but nothing is there, she is not hot in the bag but teats are empty. So i don't suspect mastitis.

I do have lamb gro (synthetic colostrum) which we have given and i can continue, any advice? we've had blocked teats before with ewes but this doesn't appear to be the case this time.

Thank you!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 2, 2015)

Just saw this....how goes it with the ewe?  Has the lamb become a bottle baby?


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 2, 2015)

Here's hoping the problem has already resolved...but, if not it probably will soon.

Make absolutely sure that there isn't a wax plug blocking the teats. Try several gentle pulls as the initial colostrum can be very thick...bump gently onto the udder first as the lamb would do. 

If you suspect that there is any inflammation an anti-inflammatory will help.

The colostrum sometimes doesn't appear straightway, so keep the lamb topped up with replacer whilst letting it continue to suckle. The milk is likely to appear soon.

Good luck.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 2, 2015)

Agree with Sheepshape....I had one ewe that needed her teats stripped several times...she had the creamiest first milk and her lambs grew the fastest, but unblocking her teats took some doing.


----------



## Fireflyfarms (Jun 2, 2015)

Morning all.

Well, still nothing from her teats, i have tried multiple times to strip them... so i fed him, he's nursing like a champ and she's very responsive to him, the but the whole nursing aspect has gone to heck in a handbasket lol

I will continue to try, but will get some lamb replacement milk in case she doesn't.


----------

